# Kirk hunter studios concert strings bundle on Sale ($99)



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 8, 2017)

*Kirk Hunter Studios Concert Strings Bundle for 99 USD (Affiliate Link)*
*Note from Frederick Russ: *This affiliate link post is a test, not planned to be a permanent occurrence. This member is no ordinary affiliate advertiser, he is paying to advertise just like a developer would. He is not getting something for nothing. (If this is an issue for you, please forward your messages to [email protected], as Frederick is in the midst of a serious power outage in his region. Thanks).

*The Kirk Hunter Studios Concert Strings Bundle includes *

*Concert Strings Legacy*
The Concert Strings Legacy collection is a set of all of our best string sections contained in the Diamond Symphony library. With Concert Strings Legacy, you’re not limited in the size of the section. You get 4 different sizes ranging from solos, to a huge symphonic section. And of course, you can easily blend them to get your own personal sound.

*Concert Strings 2*
The Concert Strings 2 library is designed for ultimate musical expression, playability and flexibility. The biggest objective when putting this collection together was to give you something that sounds good RIGHT NOW, out-of-the-box without wasting a lot of time tweaking. You get 4 different sizes ranging from solos, to a huge symphonic section.
*Concert Strings 3*
Concert Strings 3, designed with an easy-to-use interface, and programmed to provide a fast workflow, is stuffed full of the requisite features you would expect from a high-end string library, and then some. They sound great on their own, or they really do add a new dimension to any existing string library you may already have.
*Bundle at a glance*


80GB total size
Up to 16 different players in each instrument
“VibratoLive” feature that will automate the vibrato for even more realism
Very efficient use of RAM and CPU resources
4 different sizes ranging from solos, to a huge symphonic section
Requires full version of Kontakt








*Concert Strings Legacy*
Concert Strings 3, designed with an easy-to-use interface, and programmed to provide a fast workflow, is stuffed full of the requisite features you would expect from a high-end string library, and then some. They sound great on their own, or they really do add a new dimension to any existing string library you may already have.

The Concert Strings Legacy collection is a set of all of our best string sections contained in the Diamond Symphony library.

You can choose 4 different section sizes – “Whole”, “Half”, “Quarter”, and “Solo”. Recorded in a rather “dry” space. Includes Easy String Arranger programming.

Concert Strings Legacy is designed for ultimate musical expression, playability and flexibility to give you the fastest workflow possible.

With Concert Strings Legacy, you’re not limited in the size of the section. You get 4 different sizes ranging from solos, to a huge symphonic section. And of course, you can easily blend them to get your own personal sound.

*Concert Strings 2*
The Concert Strings 2 library is designed for ultimate musical expression, playability and flexibility. The biggest objective when putting this collection together was to give you something that sounds good RIGHT NOW, out-of-the-box without wasting a lot of time tweaking. You get 4 different sizes ranging from solos, to a huge symphonic section.



You can choose 4 different section sizes – “Whole”, “Half”, “Quarter”, and “Solo”. Recorded in a rather “dry” space. Includes Easy String Arranger programming.

This library was recorded in Hollywood, California, and done so quite “dry” so you don’t have to worry about having too much ambience in the samples.


With Concert Strings 2, you’re not limited in the size of the section. You get 4 different sizes ranging from solos, to a huge symphonic section. And of course, you can easily blend them to get your own personal sound.

Samples recorded with "hpc" (human pitch correction) sound very "real" especially during medium and fast phrases. This is due to the fact that when strings players play, sometimes, they are likely to be slightly out of tune at the beginning of each note. However, this is a desired effect. Without it, the result can sound rather sterile and "flat" and even "synthy". With this new HPC control, you can turn on or off the hpc feature, or use it variably above certain velocity points.

*Concert Strings 3*
Concert Strings 3, designed with an easy-to-use interface, and programmed to provide a fast workflow, is stuffed full of the requisite features you would expect from a high-end string library, and then some. They sound great on their own, or they really do add a new dimension to any existing string library you may already have.

You can create sections ranging in size from 4 – 16 players. You can control EACH player’s volume, panning. Instruments are programmed for medium to larger ensemble sounds. Full vibrato control.



After the release of Spotlight Solo Strings, which included 4 individual players, the idea came to create a library that could address even more; up to 16. Enter Concert Strings 3 which is comprised of up to 16 individual, separately-recorded players. 16 1st Violins, 16 2nd Violins, 16 Violas, 16 Cellos, 16 Basses

That’s 80 string players in all!

The unique advantages of using individual players was easy to see; the ability to create various section sizes. For example, in the 1st violins, you can create anything from a small “studio” section of four 1st violins, or call up a large ensemble of 16 1st violins.



However, containing features for the individual players was not enough. So Concert Strings 3, designed with an easy-to-use interface, and programmed to provide a fast workflow, is stuffed full of the requisite features you would expect from a high-end string library, and then some.


*The Concept*
It’s pretty well-known that the market of good string libraries has become quite competitive. So in contemplating whether or not to develop yet another one, the focus would have to be filling a gap in this market. There seemed to be two gaps: 1. A string library that really has more “life” to it, and is extremely playable. While there are many good-sounding string libraries available today, it is our belief that there could be a more “in-your-face”, punchy and dramatic library that would not only sound fantastic on its own, but would work for users who were worried whether getting yet another new string library would both work on its own, and/or still work with their go-to libraries that they already invested in. The idea of the latter being to add vitality and complexity when mixed or layered with these other libraries. Concert Strings 3 has been tested in this way using many other popular string libraries, and the results were quite dramatic. They sound great on their own, or they really do add a new dimension to any existing string library you may already have. 2. An easy-to-understand and truly authentic “auto-divisi”. (See DivisiLive® below.)


*DivisiLive®*
Concert Strings 3 uses up to 16 different players in each instrument. Each player was recorded separately and is additionally programmed in its own group in Kontakt. Therefore, it is possible to implement a true divisi when chords are played. This means that no matter how many notes you play in a chord, no more than 16 players (depending on the instrument) will sound. The result avoids what would normally sound “bloated” and loud in other string libraries. Additionally, it enables you to write a chord in your score on one track with the proper results.


*Get the Kirk Hunter Studios Concert Strings Bundle for $99 here (Affiliate Link)*


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi, this was a pilot project only to test if it works. It was something I was going to present to the developers. If any of you had a problem with that, we'd pull it. That has always been the intention.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 9, 2017)

Obviously this is a program that we need to pull.


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 9, 2017)

Concert Strings 3 is a great library that I had a chance to demo and at $99 with the other two sounds too good to be true


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 9, 2017)

Massimo said:


> Concert Strings 3 is a great library that I had a chance to demo and at $99 with the other two sounds too good to be true



KH strings have always gotten a lot of use here especially the EXS24 version.


----------



## LFO (Mar 9, 2017)

I've been a fan of the KH libraries for several years. I like the sound of them, mainly because I do more traditional classical work than Hollywood. For my limited expertise they are fairly easy to use (especially compared to the old libs). $99 for the three products sounds like a no-brainer to me, especially given that the upgrade from Strings 2 to 3 is probably the same if not more. (I've sent an email to KHS asking what the upgrade cost is. Depending on the answer I will know which way to obtain CS3.)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 11, 2017)

I really like the different sound of the Strings, in particular Violin, with nice vibrato and tone.


----------



## Alohabob (Mar 11, 2017)

I have their Diamond Symphony Orchestra, which I do like. I am not sure, however, if getting this will be redundant or if there is enough new here to make it worthwhile. The website seems to talk more about differences in interface and usability but I'm more interested in how different the sound is, and that's difficult to find on the site.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 11, 2017)

Alohabob said:


> I have their Diamond Symphony Orchestra, which I do like. I am not sure, however, if getting this will be redundant or if there is enough new here to make it worthwhile. The website seems to talk more about differences in interface and usability but I'm more interested in how different the sound is, and that's difficult to find on the site.



Nicely stated ! New Member with precisely the same basic question. 
_If it is far more difficult to accomplish_ moderate tasks, with Diamond Symphony Orchestra, then cost is still very attractive.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 11, 2017)

If anyone wants to hear the differences between the three libraries I made a demo tonight of each library playing the same midi file. It's an excerpt from Rachmaninov's 2nd Symphony (The Birman Theme).

1. Concert Strings Legacy
2. Concert Strings 2
3. Concert Strings 3

For anyone who has the Diamond Orchestra then you already have most of the sounds from Legacy and Concert Strings 2. Concert Strings 2 includes Solo Strings 2 which is not included in the Diamond Orchestra and has more velocity layers than the solo strings in the diamond orchestra.

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/1-birdman-theme-kirk-hunter-concert-strings-legacy-mp3.7705/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/2-birdman-theme-kirk-hunter-concert-strings-2-mp3.7706/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/3-birdman-theme-kirk-hunter-concert-strings-3-mp3.7707/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you David also for clearing up the questions about similarities with Diamond Orchestra


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you David, very interesting and informative. Fortunately I like the CS 2 best and these are the ones I own  The legacy Diamond strings have a nice 50ties touch to them though, I really love it, very american/"old hollywoodish". CS3 seem to sound a bit technical and artificial but that might depend on the different treatment they would need for that midi file.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 11, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Thank you David also for clearing up the questions about similarities with Diamond Orchestra


No problem. I'm just surprised Kirk doesn't come on here to try and clear it all up!

I've spent many hours trying to figure out the differences between all his libraries and it is very confusing. 

I've actually ran the Rachmaninov midi file through most of my string libraries which is a lot of libraries and I think a lot of people would be interested to hear how they sound in comparison to each other as the Rachmaninov piece is so great.


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 11, 2017)

You're a good sport, David! That's a beautiful theme... never heard it before as I never viewed the movie. It's also a challenging piece for sampled legato transitions and v 1&2 perform wonderfully, imho... v3 not as much, but its character seems to shine with the divisi scripting. Thanks so much for your efforts!


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 11, 2017)

Sid Francis said:


> Thank you David, very interesting and informative. Fortunately I like the CS 2 best and these are the ones I own  The legacy Diamond strings have a nice 50ties touch to them though, I really love it, very american/"old hollywoodish". CS3 seem to sound a bit technical and artificial but that might depend on the different treatment they would need for that midi file.


I think CS3 is better for blending with other libraries or even with the Legacy and Concert Strings 2 as you can customize how many players you want. There is also a slider in CS3 to make it closer miked or further away that really


LamaRose said:


> You're a good sport, David! That's a beautiful theme... never heard it before as I never viewed the movie. It's also a challenging piece for sampled legato transitions and v 1&2 perform wonderfully, imho... v3 not as much, but its character seems to shine with the divisi scripting. Thanks so much for your efforts!


Thanks! I agree V1&2 are great. V3 is also great too but it's main strength is probably better for blending with other libraries or even blending with Legacy or Concert Strings 2 to add some definition to the sound. I just discovered there is a slider in CS3 to move the mic distance from 5ft to 38ft so you can easily get a close or distant sound which makes it very versatile.

Many of my other libraries can't handle the smooth transitions of the Rachmaninov like the Kirk Hunter libraries do!


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow... showing my ignorance, lol. That is a Rachmaninov piece... and an amazing one at that! I put it on my daily playlist.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 11, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Wow... showing my ignorance, lol. That is a Rachmaninov piece... and an amazing one at that! I put it on my daily playlist.


Yes it's the 3rd movement of his second symphony. Rachmaninov is my favorite composer and I performed his 2nd piano concerto once which is my ultimate favorite!


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 12, 2017)

I purchased them and love them so far. Not my favorite GUI, but optics are not the main selling point here 

I found the general sound to be too "mid-heavy" out of the box. With a good amount of EQ they become very nice. To those who have experience with them: do you use them "out-of-the-box" or do you process them (if yes, how and how heavy)?

Greets,
Matthias


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 12, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> I purchased them and love them so far. Not my favorite GUI, but optics are not the main selling point here
> 
> I found the general sound to be too "mid-heavy" out of the box. With a good amount of EQ they become very nice. To those who have experience with them: do you use them "out-of-the-box" or do you process them (if yes, how and how heavy)?
> 
> ...


Like with other interfaces any "heavy" interface to learn is a complex. Kirk Hunter has an approach to show as many as possible settings on one page.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 12, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> Yes it's the 3rd movement of his second symphony. Rachmaninov is my favorite composer and I performed his 2nd piano concerto once which is my ultimate favorite!



I did sit down with a midi file and Concert Strings 3 out of the box playing Rachmaninov. Thanks David


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm re-posting my Rachmaninov demo of Kirk Hunters Concert Strings 3 with a newer processed version that removes the boominess from the library and makes it sound much better. I'm using a new product that I am beta testing that helps to improve the sound of samples string libraries. Can anyone hear the difference?

1. Birdman Theme (Rachmaninov) - Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3 (Processed version)
2. Birdman Theme (Rachmaninov) - Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3 (Out of the box)

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/birdman-theme-kirk-hunter-concert-strings-3-processed-mp3.7785/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/birdman-theme-kirk-hunter-concert-strings-3-out-of-the-box-mp3.7786/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 16, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> Yes it's the 3rd movement of his second symphony. Rachmaninov is my favorite composer and I performed his 2nd piano concerto once which is my ultimate favorite!



Listening to a phonograph recording of Rachmaninov's Second Piano Concerto in the summer of 1971 (I was 16) gave birth to my love of classical music. I love his music as much as I love Beethoven's and Tchaikovsky's.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 16, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> I'm re-posting my Rachmaninov demo of Kirk Hunters Concert Strings 3 with a newer processed version that removes the boominess from the library and makes it sound much better. I'm using a new product that I am beta testing that helps to improve the sound of samples string libraries. Can anyone hear the difference?
> 
> 1. Birdman Theme (Rachmaninov) - Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3 (Processed version)
> 2. Birdman Theme (Rachmaninov) - Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3 (Out of the box)
> ...



Thank you David


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you David. Yes, I can clearly hear the difference, the original strings having more of that old fashioned sound and the processed ones sounding clearer and more modern. well done.


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 17, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> I'm re-posting my Rachmaninov demo of Kirk Hunters Concert Strings 3 with a newer processed version that removes the boominess from the library and makes it sound much better. I'm using a new product that I am beta testing that helps to improve the sound of samples string libraries. Can anyone hear the difference?
> 
> 1. Birdman Theme (Rachmaninov) - Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3 (Processed version)
> 2. Birdman Theme (Rachmaninov) - Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3 (Out of the box)
> ...



Thank you very much!
May I ask what kind of processing you did? Where you tweaked the sound (to what amount)? I feel like taking days of random testing and you have it done


----------



## Vardaro (Mar 17, 2017)

I recorded a 3 1/2 octave chromatic scale with several CS3 violas and did a LTAS on the results. The "boxiness" and lack of highs (from the Cascade Fathead mics?) show up clearly. Maybe some of the out-of-the-box fizz comes from u-toob compression, or scripted EQ? Your processed version is is better.


----------



## Vardaro (Apr 5, 2017)

I have just made mockups of my students' exam violin pieces, so they will hear the piano part, and "feel" the harmony. I was pressed for time, but GPO and NotePerformer are pretty grim, and Embertone, Chris Hein and XSample need a _lot_ of tweaking. So, Kirk Hunter! Spotlight's "Bertha" gave a better result than CS3's "Solo Violon 1" (bought in group buy a while back), for tone and articulation, despite their using the same samples. Go figure!

I deliberately chose a moderately fast but light vibrato, starting soon after tha attacks, wich I didn't find in Solo Strings 1 & 2.


----------

